# Z scale



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I was checking out Z scale trains today at the hobby shop and am amazed by how small they are. Does anyone here have a Z scale layout that they can post pics of?
I also heard somewhere that there is an even smaller scale. That I have got to see.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I was really tempted to get a Marklin Z scale set from eBay but I never bit the bullet.. have too much stuff anyways.

I'm still keen to try it out though..


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been thinking about it more and wonder what it would look like to have a z scale set running in the background of my n scale one.
I have room for it on the same layout.
Maybe the model RR fairy will send me a check for a z scale set. lol


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes it would work really well for perspectives.. if you had a mountain range you could run the Z scale train in the background, and it would give the illusion of being a lot further away than it really is.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually you are right and it is a cool idea to add real depth. I will have to do it on a different layout though. I do not feel like changing to current one that much and I still have plenty of room and track for my next project.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

We got some inexpensive Z scale people and were thinking about getting some other Z scale items (cars, buildings) to use in the background of an N scale layout. eg Picnic site on the side of a mountain

Steve


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

When I was at the hobby shop this weekend I looked for n scale people and they were soo small I didn't get any. I asked about t scale and was told there is tt scale , not t scale. The least expensive z scale kit was almost $200 so I passed for now.


----------



## kabob51650 (Mar 12, 2008)

*kabob51650*



alfalfa said:


> I have been thinking about it more and wonder what it would look like to have a z scale set running in the background of my n scale one.
> I have room for it on the same layout.
> Maybe the model RR fairy will send me a check for a z scale set. lol


people have done that with larger scales and it worked out fine.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Jezz $200


----------



## funwithtrains (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, smaller certainly doesn't always mean cheaper!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

funwithtrains said:


> Yes, smaller certainly doesn't always mean cheaper!


That is so true, especially since model trains are now like any other electronic device... After a while as technology advances, the smaller chips will become cheaper to produce and the price of Z scale trains will go down... At that time they will have something even smaller though, LOL... Anyone remember "Micro Machines"? They were one of my favorite toys when I was younger... We will probably have model trains in that scale pretty soon, LOL


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

If you want small, look at http://www.oobject.com/tiniest-gadgets/worlds-smallest-model-railroad/279/ or http://www.hobbiesplus.com.au/ty_scale.htm

They are 1:900.

BTW, according to http://www.puremicros.com/gscale.html, Micro Machines were larger than N scale, but some people use them in their N scale layouts due to the variety available.

Steve


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

cpfan said:


> If you want small, look at http://www.oobject.com/tiniest-gadgets/worlds-smallest-model-railroad/279/ or http://www.hobbiesplus.com.au/ty_scale.htm
> 
> They are 1:900.
> 
> ...


LOL, I have never even seen a Z scale train so I have no clue how big they are... So you mean that the train along side this layout is as big as a Micro Machine?


----------



## funwithtrains (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't seen these before. I'd be curious whether these were truly controllable (speed, reverse) "electric trains" or if they are simply on and off.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

I think they are just on & off. Definitely just go round & round. The train is NOT powered. It is being pulled around.

But if you want to watch a teeny-tiny train go round & round...

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

B&M:

The 2008 Ford F-150 pickup pictured at the Ford web-site is 211" long x 79" wide x 75.6" tall.

real: 211 x 79 x 75.6 inches
HO: 2.43 x 0.93 x 0.87 inches (about 2 1/2 x 1 x 7/8)
N: 1.32 x 0.49 x 0.47 inches (about 1 1/4 x 1/2 x 1/2)
Z: 0.96 x 0.36 x 0.34 inches (about 1 x 3/8 x 3/8)

So how big is a Micro Machines pickup truck?

Steve


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, I have never even seen a Z scale train so I have no clue how big they are...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

cpfan said:


> Z: 0.96 x 0.36 x 0.34 inches (about 1 x 3/8 x 3/8)
> 
> So how big is a Micro Machines pickup truck?


Last time I saw one was like five years ago, but I would have to say that they were a little under an inch long


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

cpfan said:


> So how big is a Micro Machines pickup truck?
> 
> Steve


About 17 scale feet long in N scale...


----------



## galad (May 7, 2009)

So what are some advantages and disadvantages of Z scale?
Obviously its smaller so you can fit it in a smaller space or do more with your existing space. It also costs more.

Do the trains run as well as Ho or N scale? Do they derail more? Does Z scale have flywheels or variabel speeds? Can you actually do hooking operations and operate the layout like people do with Ho or N? (not that I am sure i want to do that) Can you use DCC with Z scale?

Since I am planning a layout I will probably go N, but there is a certain appeal of using my space that would accomodate a modest N scale layout and creating a huge Z scale layout. Cost isn't really a factor as I can't really afford any scale but i will buy it anyway =p I will probably scratch build a lot of buildings no matter what scale I do as that is where most of the fun comes for me. I don't care about prototyping as I don't care if a horn on my train is the exact replica of the horn used on that train in that time period. I just want the layout to look nice and run nicely.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can say HO and N are more popular and the selection of Z doesn't come close. N is still large enough to do your own work. N also has a much better used market. You can read about z on the link I have added in the first thread. Z is expanding micro trains in the US is catching on but for the most part it is a can RR where you buy sections and add on. I have a marklin set with a bad engine that I am working on. I am testing new waters with home repair. Everywhere you read THEY want to do the servicing. I am thinking of getting a motor assy. The gears are just too small for my taste to work with.Thanks for asking.


----------



## Nightowl4933 (May 11, 2011)

I've got a Z gauge layout, but it's still in development...





































My photographic skills aren't great, bit I can post more of you want to see them!

Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! I especially like the train station building, and the pull-out control drawer.

TJ


----------



## Nightowl4933 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, TJ. As I said, it's a work in progress!

Some more recent photo's below...




























Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Great stuff:thumbsup:

Even with my eyes, I'd love to do a no holds barred full sized system in Z...12x16 would be cool...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pete,

I'm always amazed with Z. You should place a ruler in a couple of your next photos, just to put the size properly into perspective.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have z people? Must be awfuly small. Prolly costs wore than HO scale people. The videos above ar good. They do have some strange looking locos over yonder. Are any z's made in America? Pete


----------



## Nightowl4933 (May 11, 2011)

Micro Trains are probably the best known Z scale manufacturer in the USA, but Maerklin is also very popular, especially with the soldiers that served in Germany!

There are Z scale people made by a number of manufacturers (Kibri, Noch, Preiser, etc.) and there are also smaller companies who specialise in this scale.

If by '...strange looking...' you mean the blue one in the 3rd photo, that's a complete set (carriages and loco) which is the 81430 with a German State Railroad Company (DRG) class V 120 diesel-pneumatic compressed air locomotive. It's fab!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

funwithtrains said:


> Yes, smaller certainly doesn't always mean cheaper!


There are some locos that I don't recognize in the first link in this message. I hadn't seen your pictures at that point but now I see what you have there and it looks great. Doesn't really look so small but if you take a picture of a loco on your hand or sitting on a finger you can see how small they are. 
Looks like your well on your way with a good sized layout there Nightowl.
Lemmee look some more. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nightowl4933 said:


> Micro Trains are probably the best known Z scale manufacturer in the USA, but Maerklin is also very popular, especially with the soldiers that served in Germany!
> 
> There are Z scale people made by a number of manufacturers (Kibri, Noch, Preiser, etc.) and there are also smaller companies who specialise in this scale.
> 
> If by '...strange looking...' you mean the blue one in the 3rd photo, that's a complete set (carriages and loco) which is the 81430 with a German State Railroad Company (DRG) class V 120 diesel-pneumatic compressed air locomotive. It's fab!


Do you mean that the loco runs on compressed air like a steam engine? And yes the station is a super looking building. Very nicely done.


----------



## Nightowl4933 (May 11, 2011)

Not being an engineer, I could only guess the diesel runs a compressor supplying compressed air in the same way the coal fire provides steam, yes. Mine, however, runs on electricity 

The station is a Kibri model with loads of really small parts. I've also got the signal tower, but I haven't started building that yet.

Pete


----------

